# Black gar



## emusmacker (Apr 13, 2011)

I haven't bowfished since around 03 but we fished Russell in 01 and killed 5 Black gar ranging from 22 inches to 43 inches and on both ends of the lake. I was wondering how many folks have shot black gar and are the pretty common, we never saw anymore the next couple years. kinda cool to shoot one, it was solid black from tip of beak to tip of tail.


----------



## Hard Core (Apr 14, 2011)

We have shot some. They apparently have a pigment issue. It is the same species just has a different color due to a pigment condition. We have shot many at Bartletts Ferry.


----------



## markland (Apr 14, 2011)

Shot a few at Bartlett's Ferry and Eufaula, but that was a few years ago>


----------



## jerry russell (Apr 14, 2011)

We shoot a couple like this on the Ocmulgee river each year. They really look neat.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Apr 14, 2011)

I'll pay $500 for a golden gar alive.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Apr 14, 2011)

like this


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 14, 2011)

SWEET looking gar man, i'd like to shoot one like that then put it on my wall.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Apr 14, 2011)

Obvioulsy they are rare because they get picked off as youngsters, but the ones that manage to avoid becoming breakfast look amazing. It's also a genetic defect similar to albino.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 14, 2011)

We've shot a bunch of black gar, pretty common in some of the Savannah River lakes. Most of the black ones seem to be bigger females. The biggest gar I ever saw was coal black, looked about 5 1/2 ft long, me and my buddy both missed it as it scooted by. 





We got a few getting shot on this video:

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/t11hvCYtoP0?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/t11hvCYtoP0?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 15, 2011)

i have killed several , including 7 on one 3 day trip. mine came from bartletts , oliver and the hooch below the biff burger .


----------



## lincobowhunter (Apr 16, 2011)

ive shot a few out of clarkshill. but never seen the 500 buck GOLDEN TICKET gar wow that thing looks cool.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 17, 2011)

We've never found any in clark Hill, only Russell.


----------



## JLAND (Apr 25, 2011)

killed 2 on harding last year


----------



## Shoot Low (May 25, 2011)

Have seen a few on Russell this year have a four foot two inch one being mounted right now.


----------



## emusmacker (May 25, 2011)

Sweet, do you have any pics of it?


----------



## ASH556 (May 25, 2011)

What do you do with them when you shoot them?  Do you eat them, or use them for catfish bait maybe?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 3, 2011)

Bullseye_Doc_Holiday said:


> What do you do with them when you shoot them?  Do you eat them, or use them for catfish bait maybe?



I like to eat gar, good eatin'.


----------

